
Understand the GDPR in 10 minutes - ageitgey
https://medium.com/@ageitgey/understand-the-gdpr-in-10-minutes-407f4b54111f
======
Matticus_Rex
Any article with this headline should really be an impassioned plea about why
that's actually impossible and why people need to devote more than a Medium
article's worth of time to figuring out what the law means and what it means
for their business.

~~~
rando444
While true, I think this gives a good introduction.. especially for people who
are outside the EU and may not realize that the law might impact them as well.
Hopefully encouraging them to seek out a deeper understanding of the material
on their own.

